# Indiana 2x MECA - May 2



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Midwest Sounds & Detailing
2186 W US-HWY 40, Brazil, Indiana 47834

This is a double point show for MECA that is being sponsored by Midwest Sounds and Detail in Brazil, In

MECA registration starts at 2pm, runs start at 3pm
$25 for members and $30 for non members.

Both SQ and spl formats will be available.

https://www.facebook.com/events/723817177738883


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Bump for the show this Saturday... The first half of a 4x weekend...


----------

